# Mozart ballet music



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Something I wanted to share. I recently heard for the first time ballet music from Mozart works that are generally not performed often. Very nice music.

Les petits riens:






Idemeneo:






Thamos:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Aurelian said:


> Something I wanted to share. I recently heard for the first time ballet music from Mozart works that are generally not performed often. Very nice music.
> 
> Les petits riens:
> 
> ...


Thanks - I heard some from Idomeneo recently and was very impressed.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

A lot of the ballet music from Idomeneo matches the quality of the Haffner symphony - I do recommend.


----------

